# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Jessamyn's Reel- Chris Thile

## Jake Howard

Hey y'all, hope you had a fantastic 4th! I was searching around and never found any good tabs for this song so here is the note for note (hopefully) version off Thile's album Deceiver. He is one of my favorite players, and it's cool to see what he does on paper. Enjoy! :Smile: 

PDF:

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

alauregidor, 

BeginnerMandolinistTyler, 

Brandon Flynn, 

burnham, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

Marty Jacobson, 

mikeo2, 

NotACreativeName, 

stevedenver, 

Wynning13

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I've been meaning to tackle this transcription myself, but I've been busy/lazy (take your pick!). I'll work on playing through it, at first look I see an error in mm. 10. So far as I can hear it is not a C chord on the third beat, but an a G being played on the D string and a B being played on the A string. I'm not hearing a C on top of that.

Good work. There are some points that need adjusting that I can't fix right now off the top of my head, but I'll let you know. And I'm not the best transcriber in the world so you may disagree, no worries. Just curious, did you use some sort of software to slow down the playback or did you transcribe at speed?

----------


## stevem

Wanted this for some time. Thanks!

----------


## mandowilli

All I can download is a tiny jpg.  Any help?

----------


## mandowilli

Never mind, got it.

----------


## Jake Howard

Yes Mr. Flynn, I use audacity, which is a music program that has the ability to change to tempo without changing the pitch, plus it's free! And when you slow alot of songs down you can hear notes that aren't necessarily heard when it is played at real speed, but I will look at measure 10 again! I know I go back to the PDF and some things don't get on it right (like the first measure should be like the 2nd measure) and other measures may be messed up. I just get so excited about posting transcriptions on here that I dont really proof read it that well! :Grin:

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Yeah, I always forget to download a program for transcribing and just end up repeating the same little phrase thousands of times trying to hear the little barely perceptible notes that Thile throws in and around melodies that add the the feeling of fullness in solo playing on a song like that. I use Finale for notation, I know how easy it is to put a wrong note or two in there as well.

----------


## Jake Howard

Yeah, luckily I got Sibelius for school. But on the tenth measure the one I put in there is interchangeable with the C,G,B chord you were referring to! (you were right it is c,g,b on the tenth)

----------


## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

Dang man!  You are just posting transcriptions of my favorite mando players!  Thanks for this!

----------


## Jake Howard

He is my favorite as well dude! :Grin:

----------


## Shanachie

Wonderful tune. I just started learning this one. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Quentin

I also took a crack at it. I'm terrible with the timings, but the notes should be alright. Also the whole thing should be twice with the third goal being outro, sorry about that. Took this from the d'addario promovid. I'd be grateful if someone took the time to review this and point out the flaws. I'm only beginning to transcribe and I want to get better at it, so critizism is encouraged. Thanks in advance!

----------


## JeffJones

Just wanted to say thanks for this tab. I have been working on learning this one and it is coming along. I need to clean up the up the neck break and then it will be time to think about working out a variation or two. 

Here is where I am with the tune right now:

----------

John MacPhee, 

Larry S Sherman, 

MarkOne, 

sgarrity, 

Steve-o, 

stevedenver, 

Wynning13

----------


## danielpatrick

Nice work! 


> Just wanted to say thanks for this tab. I have been working on learning this one and it is coming along. I need to clean up the up the neck break and then it will be time to think about working out a variation or two. 
> 
> Here is where I am with the tune right now:

----------


## carleshicks

Great job. Is that a master model.

----------


## JeffJones

> Great job. Is that a master model.


No, I don't believe so. It is a 96 F-G, signed by Bruce Weber.

----------


## Wynning13

Please don't laugh at me for this question. But what do the circles represent above the notes in such measures as 52, 76, and 100? Thank you in advance for the time.

Wynn

----------


## wildpikr

> Please don't laugh at me for this question. But what do the circles represent above the notes in such measures as 52, 76, and 100? Thank you in advance for the time.
> 
> Wynn


The tab shows those notes played at the 12th fret...so I believe they are harmonics.

----------

Wynning13

----------

